
Ask HN: How do you manage a bunch of microservices? - TravisSc6tt
I have a project that is currently running on 9 microservices. I don&#x27;t have a centralized place to manage all of them and it&#x27;s annoying to go to 9 different dashboards just to make sure my service is running. I was wondering what other people do to consolidate all of their services&#x27; deployment statuses&#x2F;metrics in one place.
======
nomad010
We used Datadog at my last place to do monitoring/alerting type things. It's
pretty pricey in my opinion and the amount you get out of it just wasn't worth
it for us, but it might be for you. Another option is to host Prometheus for
this.

~~~
TravisSc6tt
Datadog is good for metrics, but I'm more curious about the deployment side of
things. For example, let's say I just made an update to a service's API that
requires deploying new versions of 3 microservices. I want to (1) be able to
locally deploy and test the 3 new versions, and (2) deploy all 3 versions at
the same time. This ends up being super tedious because I have to do a lot of
manual work just to push a (potentially minor) update.

